# Poop size?



## makokak (Nov 25, 2012)

how bad is the GSD poop size? i dont have big back yard, in fact i have patio.
Is this gonna be a red flag?
Please! share your thoughts!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Depends on what you feed your dog. What do you plan on feeding?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

If you clean up after your dog daily, it us manageable. I have a small townhouse backyard that I clean every other day. Not a big deal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a smallish backyard and the food I have him on gives him small poops for his size.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

......and to avoid your pup developing a habit of 'grab n go' snacks, you'll want to keep it picked up anyhow.

Seriously tho, the quality of food you feed your pup will have a lot to do with amount he /she puts out.


----------



## makokak (Nov 25, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> Depends on what you feed your dog. What do you plan on feeding?


I'm planning to feed him TOTW kibles.


----------



## makokak (Nov 25, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> If you clean up after your dog daily, it us manageable. I have a small townhouse backyard that I clean every other day. Not a big deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How about the smell?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Twyla said:


> ......and to avoid your pup developing a habit of 'grab n go' snacks, you'll want to keep it picked up anyhow.
> 
> Seriously tho, the quality of food you feed your pup will have a lot to do with amount he /she puts out.


 
Never has a truer thing been said. Grab-n-Go is a real issue for some dogs. Unfortunately, mine is one of them. She's better now, but with lower quality food, she was eating as much as she could for a second helping. I still have to clean up daily, as a soft pile is a tempting treat, but really, everyone benefits if you can take 5 mins a day to pick up the drops. 

It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My german shepherd's poop is the size of a human's poops.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> My german shepherd's poop is the size of a human's poops.


Same here, but it depends on which human.
My 8-year-old makes bigger poops. 
Seriously.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

It all depends, just like everyone else said. On a good day, we can use a normal poo bag and be on our way. On a not so good day, a grocery bag. As for the smell...I feed BB and Finn doesn't put out a stink as bad as he used to. I'm not dabbing it behind my ears, yet I'm not contemplating digging a hole and burrying it with HAZMAT signs.

Now, if he gets a "fatty" treat (hubby loves to give him bits of raw chicken skin or some of the trimmings off a steak)...all bets are off. It all depends on what you feed, really.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What do you mean, grocery bag?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it doesn't matter what size your dog's poop area is. clean up
after your dog immediately. you have a patio, why would that 
be a red flag? take your dog out often and go beyond your patio
for letting your dog have a place to poop. go for walks and go often.



makokak said:


> how bad is the GSD poop size? i dont have big back yard, in fact i have patio.
> Is this gonna be a red flag?
> Please! share your thoughts!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you know, the plastic bag you get when you're in line at the Supermarket
that used to bag your groceries. lol.



Sunflowers said:


> What do you mean, grocery bag?


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a very big fenced in yard and I hate it because my older dog will go anywhere in the yard. Since I have a lot of trees it is very shady and gets really muddy and I hate walking across it to get the poo. So I have just started taking them out on at least 3 walks a day (usually 2 small one long) and I just pick it up as I go. Then I just let them out in the yard once unless it is extra muddy then it is another short walk or two. I have a ten gallon bucket that I put all the poop into and I empty the bucket twice a week on garbage days. I wouldn't worry about having a small yard. Just plan on taking your dog on a few walks a day.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> What do you mean, grocery bag?


Sometimes, he gets these...massive...poos that I can't get into one bag doing the hand-in-the-bag trick. I carry a plastic grocery bag with me just in case I need to upgrade from one "handfull" to two or more.

He only does this when he hasn't pooped during the day for whatever reason and he goes out on a walk or training. I will never forget the sheer embarrasment when, at a SAR demo, he pooped so much, I had to use 3 poo bags to clean it all up.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

My GSD had HUGE poops on Orijen dry kibble. Well formed, solid poos. Now that I've changed her to raw her poos aren't much bigger than rabbit poops. lol


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

When Fiona ate raw her poops were the size of cat poop and did not smell. On kibble, it is giant poops, teenage boy size and she is a girl. And do they stink. I live on 2nd floor condo and all I have is a balcony. She is really weird about where she will poop, usually only on the balcony or on grass at work. You will need to pick up ASAP. The smell of the urine is worse than the poop. Rinse down once a day at least. However, if you are trying to hide a dog, it won't be the poop that gives you away. Once it learns to bark, that will get you. Fiona learned at about 16 weeks, was nice and quiet back then.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> you know, the plastic bag you get when you're in line at the Supermarket
> that used to bag your groceries. lol.


Darn that is one huge poop.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> you know, the plastic bag you get when you're in line at the Supermarket
> that used to bag your groceries. lol.


Yeah-- in my experience, that is big enough to accommodate a moose turd.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:crazy:


Shaolin said:


> Sometimes, he gets these...massive...poos that I can't get into one bag doing the hand-in-the-bag trick. I carry a plastic grocery bag with me just in case I need to upgrade from one "handfull" to two or more.
> 
> He only does this when he hasn't pooped during the day for whatever reason and he goes out on a walk or training. I will never forget the sheer embarrasment when, at a SAR demo, he pooped so much, I had to use 3 poo bags to clean it all up.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> it doesn't matter what size your dog's poop area is. clean up
> after your dog immediately.


And doggiedad for the win


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

Mark off an area to the side of your patio and consistently train your dog to use that spot. I take my new dogs out every hour on the hour the first 24 hours and show them where to go, just to make my point. And it works.

Even get a kiddie pool (add some pea gravel in the bottom - $3 bags at Lowes) place it on the side of your patio, until you can get something permanent. 

This will make it less of an issue for you.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

At least you didnt post the thread in the pics forum.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

if you feed raw and your dog poops in your neighbors yard you can just run away because the poop is so small they'd never suspect its your dog


----------

